

Julian Assange as Times 2010 Person of the year  - delinquentme
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2028734_2029036_2029037,00.html

======
pinchyfingers
That's some fine company to be a part of: Lady Gaga, Beck, Obama, Robert
Gates(!), Unemployed Americans, lol. What a joke. Assange should be partying
with Rumsfeld and Miley Cyrus. I think we're all being played by this dubious
character, Assange.

